

In Silicon Valley, age can be a curse - palidanx
http://www.sfgate.com/business/bottomline/article/In-Silicon-Valley-age-can-be-a-curse-4742365.php

======
malandrew

        "I want to stress the importance of being young and 
        technical," Facebook's CEO (now 28) told a Y Combinator 
        Startup event at Stanford University in 2007. "Young people 
        are just smarter. Why are most chess masters under 30? I 
        don't know. Young people just have simpler lives. We may not 
        own a car. We may not have family. Simplicity in life allows 
        you to focus on what's important."
    

I'm on the younger end of the spectrum (31), but I just don't see how any CEO
thinks you can say something like this and not open yourself up to age
discrimination lawsuits. If that's his opinion as CEO, you can be sure that
that attitude impacts policy either directly or indirectly.

------
bereft_orange
Is this actually true (or is it more the experience of a few people
generalized to everyone)? How do you avoid this?

~~~
zafka
Well there is one quite obvious way to avoid this, but it has a serious
downside.

I did not take that route, thus I am now over 50 :) My advice is to live on
way less than your means while you are younger, and then you can have an air
of nonchalance as you age, giving the impression of great wisdom ( hopefully
somewhat backed up by reality)

